# Kings end 4 game losing streak with win over Knicks



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Donte Greene made six 3-pointers and tied a career high with 24 points, and the Sacramento Kings never trailed in a 111-97 victory over the New York Knicks on Wednesday night. Leading by 10 points at the half, the Kings built the margin to 93-73 with an impressive third quarter and the lead remained in double figures the rest of the game. Rookie Tyreke Evans had 19 points, 11 rebounds and seven assists for Sacramento, which snapped a four-game losing streak.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10433582/Kings-111,-Knicks-97


----------

